# Portland Maine Reptile Show 8/29!



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

The little show @ the end of the summer.. A week back for fly fishing, lobster and an expo. What more could one want?

Due to Maines legal list I'm only bringing a few things..

If you have any questions please email me.

[email protected]

Darts: 
Patricia 
Azureus
Citronella
Powder Blues
Cobalts 
New River
Leucomelas
Pan Blue & Black Auratus
Campana Auratus
Green & Bronze Auratus
Costa Rican Auratus
Blue Leg Vents

Tree Frogs:
Dbl Het Red Eyes

Fruit Flies, Springtails, Dwarf Isopods, Flour Beetles, Moss, Terrarium Supplies & More!!

Hope to see some fellow Mainers!!
Mac


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a question.....are you here yet?


----------

